# Do you know or own Socks (not stolen) just want to know he's ok



## WarmbloodX (20 January 2013)

I'm trying to locate the whereabouts of Socks, a horse I bought years ago but had to sell on in 2005.

his passport name is Sock it to 'em  its a pleasure horse society passport number 826067phs012317

he's a 'nearly' bay gelding - he has a distinctive white blaze over his near size wither and down a bit. hes about 15.2-15.3 with a very distinctive trotter action and scopey jump.

the last place i knew he was, was Hartpury college around 2006ish with Daniel May (who i sold him to). I know that Dan definately sold him on. I have contacted Dan but have had no response so im looking to this forum for help now. 

i have a soft spot in my heart for him (long story) and would love to know if hes ok (or otherwise :-(   ) 

i'll try to post a pic 

thanks to all reading


----------



## WarmbloodX (20 January 2013)




----------



## WarmbloodX (20 January 2013)




----------



## WarmbloodX (20 January 2013)




----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2013)

WarmbloodX said:








Click to expand...


OP he is lovely, I can't help, I don't recognise him but I hope you manage to trace him x


----------



## PonyFeet10 (22 January 2013)

I knew him at Hartpury. Absolutely stunning boy, Dan definitely sold him on, not sure what happened to him though. Will do my best to find out  x


----------



## WarmbloodX (23 January 2013)

PonyFeet10 said:



			I knew him at Hartpury. Absolutely stunning boy, Dan definitely sold him on, not sure what happened to him though. Will do my best to find out  x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks PonyFeet10 - I would be so so grateful!  Would you like me to PM you with my email (if thats easier for you??) 

THANK-YOU xxx


----------



## PonyFeet10 (23 January 2013)

Yes if you like!


----------



## PonyFeet10 (26 January 2013)

I have a bit of info, still haven't received a PM? xx


----------



## WarmbloodX (27 January 2013)

hi sorry ive not replied sooner haven't logged in for couple of days. i've just pm'd you.  

keeping my fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## WarmbloodX (31 January 2013)

any news ponyfeet?


----------



## WarmbloodX (31 January 2013)

can anyone tell me how I update the first post on this thread?


----------



## Liane (31 January 2013)

How old would he be? he looks a bit familiar but not sure.


----------



## WarmbloodX (31 January 2013)

Liane said:



			How old would he be? he looks a bit familiar but not sure.
		
Click to expand...


hi thanks for responding. 

i bought him in 2003 and he had no passport. he was estimated for his passport at the time at 9/10 so would make him 19/20 now.  unless you knew him from before 2003 which could make him older/younger. 

where do you think you recognise him from???? 

I have had a PM to say he possibly went through Leominster sales 2007 ish if thats helps you xxx feel free to PM me


----------



## PonyFeet10 (3 February 2013)

Sorry only just came back to this thread, no news I'm afraid that's all I know. Try contacting Leominster sales yourself if you haven't done so already. He was sold through there 100% either 2007 or 2008 I'm sure. Sorry I can't be of more help, I've come to a dead end..!


----------



## WarmbloodX (14 February 2014)

Just searching again and user 1357 posted on 20/02/2009 that she bought sock it to em from leominster sales! Please help me find her


----------



## nikicb (14 February 2014)

WarmbloodX said:



			Just searching again and user 1357 posted on 20/02/2009 that she bought sock it to em from leominster sales! Please help me find her
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify, I don't know your old horse or the people involved, but I did some rooting about using google etc and she seems to be connected to the people selling the top horse in this link:

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-59647.html

Sadly they seem to have rather a through put of horses, so not sure she would still have him.  Good luck. x


----------



## WarmbloodX (14 February 2014)

nikicb said:



			Just to clarify, I don't know your old horse or the people involved, but I did some rooting about using google etc and she seems to be connected to the people selling the top horse in this link:

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-59647.html

Sadly they seem to have rather a through put of horses, so not sure she would still have him.  Good luck. x
		
Click to expand...

thanks, how did you find that out? i need to improve with google     did you mean the suffolk punch for sale in the link?


----------



## WarmbloodX (15 March 2015)

WarmbloodX said:



			Just searching again and user 1357 posted on 20/02/2009 that she bought sock it to em from leominster sales! Please help me find her
		
Click to expand...


Still looking for this horse if anyone can help


----------



## WarmbloodX (15 March 2015)

WarmbloodX said:



			Still looking for this horse if anyone can help
		
Click to expand...

Update the user quoted is Jade tuckley of c j cobs (with Chris millard). Bought this horse easily 2009 from Leominster sales. Name in passport never changed from person I sold him too. Any help appreciated


----------



## WarmbloodX (10 December 2015)

WarmbloodX said:



			Update the user quoted is Jade tuckley of c j cobs (with Chris millard). Bought this horse easily 2009 from Leominster sales. Name in passport never changed from person I sold him too. Any help appreciated
		
Click to expand...


just bumping


----------

